# Comment voyez-vous le prochain Apple TV ?



## Oyoel (20 Mars 2015)

Que vous soyez déjà un adepte, ou que vous n'ayez encore jamais franchis le pas, comment voyez-vous le futur de ce qui a souvent été appelé par un Apple un "hobby" ? Préfèreriez-vous quelque chose de très sobre comme le design actuel, mais avec des caractéristiques remises au gout du jour, où qu'Apple poursuive ses travaux de miniaturisations, comme Google le fait avec le Chromecast ?

Au contraire, vous êtes peut-être plutôt adepte des box, ou carrément d'une télé : en quelques mots, comment voyez-vous ce qui pourrait être une grosse évolution de l'Apple TV ? On attend vos avis sur la question !


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2015)

Franchement, je ne sais pas. J'aime son design actuel, mais une clef serait pas mal aussi. Le souci, c'est la place derrière l'appareil alors qu'un câble, ça se tord pour relier les appareils.

Une TV, je n'y crois pas trop et je n'aimerais pas ça. Je refuse de payer la redevance TV, d'où mon intérêt pour l'Apple TV couplée a un vidéo projecteur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2015)

Je verrai bien un boîtier encore plus petit (l'obsession de la miniaturisation chère à Apple). On pourrait y installer des applications et aux fonctions actuelles viendrait s'ajouter des fonctions de pilotage des équipements de la maison. Elle serait elle-même pilotable avec l'Apple Watch et permettrait d'afficher des notifications sur la montre.

Sinon, pour les amateurs de bling-bling, il y aurait un modèle Édition en or massif à 10 000 €, disponible uniquement dans certaines boutiques.


----------



## thefutureismylife (20 Mars 2015)

Ahhh l'Apple TV des années que des débats l'entourent ...
Franchement s'il y a des choses à revoir sur l'Apple TV, et s'il faut que ça marche, ce n'est pas sur l'apparence, ni sur le tout en un (une TV entière Apple), mais sur le contenu et l'interaction.

Si Apple a eu du mal à s'imposer c'est parce que le modèle "TV" (comprendre ici le Média Télévision) était encore trop imposant face à internet. Aujourd'hui beaucoup, dont les jeunes, délaissent ce média pour le replay et donc internet.
Il faut bien voir comment à toujours procédé Apple. iTunes a su s'imposer en proposant les titres à l'unité et non plus l'album dans sa globalité. Puis à sa dose elle a reconstitué des sortes de pack avec son "génius" ... Devise : diviser pour mieux régner.
L'idée d'Apple pourrait venir du principe du Podcast, on s'abonne à une emission et non plus à une "chaine".

BREF, l'idée est de toute façon de clairement casser la linéarité de la télévision actuelle, et de proposer un flux personnalisé brique par brique. A quoi bon attendre un film sur TF1 si on l'a sur iTunes, pourquoi attendre Thalassa sur France 3 si on peut les voir dès leurs "sorties", sur iTunes.
Génius sera là, ce n'est pas le programmateur de M6 qui imposera l'ordre de ses programmes, mais l'algorithme qui vous correspondra.

Dans un premier temps Apple continuera d'ajouter sans cesse des applications individuelles et propres à chaque "Tv Network", mais elle finira comme elle le fait depuis la création des "Applications", en créer une à sa sauce. *L'application pour les gouverner toutes*.

L'exemple de iTunes Radio pour la musique (Beats Radio). L'exemple de Podcast pour la radio.
L'exemple de Kiosque, qui cherche à s'imposer pour la presse écrite. A noter la formidable idée de Blendle, qu'on surnomme le iTunes de la presse, future acquisition d'Apple ?

ça c'est pour la partie contenu. Mais il y a aussi la partie service/hardware.

Siri doit forcément être de la partie, écrire sur une TV c'est chiant ...
Il y a aussi l'intérêt d'un "Hub" : Média, domotique ... De ce point de vu le boitier aurait justement aucun intérêt à être convertie en clé USB, ou seulement justement s'il devient l'accessoire d'un objet plus important. *L'Airport Express n'ayant toujours pas été revu (pas de wifi ac), et l'Apple TV aussi, on pourrait imaginer une fusion des deux*. Un routeur/hub pour média et domotique, et un accessoire moins cher à adapter directement sur la Tv ou l'enceinte (Une sorte d'Apple Watch pour un iPhone). J'ai toujours imaginé un Apple Tv gerant Facetime, mais qui a envie de parler à quelqu'un à travers sa TV ? Ou serait la webcam? ou serait le micro? Pourrait-on avoir une conversation plus privé en se déplaçant avec sa TV ?  Non ! Ce type de communication convient à un objet nomade. En revanche les notifications pourrait être intégrer.
*Apple TV et Apple Watch même combat ? Ou justement l'inverse ? L'objet le plus personnel d'un coté, l'objet le plus familial de l'autre.*


Apple ne pourra pour le moment que créer une révolution du coté hardware, c'est ce que la marque maitrise le plus. Pour le moment les grands médias sont encore prudent, le lancement de la vente de musique à l'unité reste il est certain dans tous les esprits.

Mais l'avenir s'oriente à coup sûr vers l'illimité. Du coup après le service Beats Musique, à quand un abonnement "Beats TV" ?

_Réflexions faites sur un coup de tête _


----------



## rombzg (20 Mars 2015)

Clairement ce qu'il manque sur l'Apple TV c'est l'accès à l'App Store, j'ai caché pratiquement toutes les chaines disponibles que je n'utilise pas et dont je me fiche totalement mais j'ai installé l'essentiel pour moi : PlexConnect grace à une "bidouille", pour avoir accès à tous mes média sur mon NAS.
Une vraie application Plex via un App Store ce serait le top pour moi !

J'aime beaucoup mon ChromeCast et son format invisible derrière la TV aussi, mais je trouve ses fonctions très nomade, sans smartphone il est inutile. La télécommande de l'Apple TV est peut être limité mais elle fait le job sans avoir de dépendance.


----------



## jlvande (21 Mars 2015)

La recherche du minimalisme et évident chez Apple. On le sait tous. L'Apple tv n'y échappera pas. Avoir une Apple tv nomade me plairait bien. Elle se brancherait et débrancherait en un clin d'œil.
L'interface, épurée, serait organisée par type de média (tv, radio, jeux, photos, vidéos, web, home,…) et pilotée avec une télécommande multi-fonctions (classique, Siri et à la Wii) mais aussi avec nos iMobile, Apple Watch comprise.
On pourrait la personnaliser comme on le fait avec l'iPhone et l'iPad.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Mars 2015)

Une mise à jour technologique. Ergonomie revue et/ou corrigée selon les nouveautés fonctionnelles.
En faire une TV ! avec écran et tout le toutim ! Rien qu'aux prix Apple, imac avec un écran plus grand serait moins cher et moins fermé


----------



## ArseniK (19 Mai 2015)

je trouve le boitier toujours aussi élégant, ce que je souhaiterais vraiment a la limite c'est une revue de la sortie HDMI en 2.0 pour gérer un flux 4K ou du moins en upscale et effectivement enfin pouvoir regarder les chaines TV en natif ce serais vraiment top


----------



## SebR2611 (31 Mai 2015)

Je souhaite qu'Apple conserve le concept du boîtier, et ne pas partir sur une clé comme Google. Je suppose qu'il peut garder le même design, ou limite être encore plus fin..

Sinon, il faut absolument que Siri soit intégré, et surtout, qu'on y ait accès en permanence, même Apple TV éteinte (enfin j'me comprends, quand elle ne diffuse rien, et que la télé est éteinte etc...). L'intégration de HomeKit en prime ! 

Je rêve déjà d'entrer dans la pièce, de dire "Dis Siri, allume la lumière", et pouf ^^. Aucune attente, aucun bouton à presser. Je m'installe dans mon canapé, j'allume le vidéo-projecteur, je lance un film sur beamer sur l'iMac, ou sur Netflix, et je peux demander à Siri de baisser progressivement la lumière jusqu'à l'arrêt total. 

Ralaaaa... Je crois que je rêve un peu ^^. Mais ce serait tout simplement génial ! Un mini "Jarvis" à la maison !


----------



## stefff13 (16 Juin 2015)

Pas tant que ça une appli qui gère une ampoule hue et la télécommande 
 de l Apple TV et c est réglé


----------



## Pierre37000 (7 Août 2015)

4K, télécommande tactile, Siri, Domotique, Bouquet Tv, AppStoreTV, AirPlay plus rapide surtout pour les grosses vidéos. 
Déjà je serais heureux


----------

